# Looking for jig to sharpen lathe tools



## don716 (Mar 1, 2008)

I've seen the wolverine system and I think it's nice but can you make something simular out of wood? I need something to hold the lathe tool. I might buy one this weekend if I cannot come up with a jig of some sort.Any plans out there to share?

Donny


----------



## jdixon (Nov 21, 2007)

Donny this guy uses a homemade jig to sharpen tools and I think if you go to his homepage he has the plans for sale. Not real expensive I don't think anyway. under 10 bucks -www.TinkerJohn.com





 

All that being said I use the wolverine and I think it is definitely worth the money. It is a very solid piece of equipment and pretty easy to use.

John

-not affiliated with tinkerjohn and have not used his plans-


----------



## Barry Ward (Mar 22, 2008)

Look for Around the woods site with Darell Feltmate.He has some great tips and plans on his site for free.I made my 1st sharpening jig from his plans an still use it.I also have the wolverine as I needed it for some larger gouges (3/4") There real easy to make.


----------



## john lucas (Sep 18, 2007)

You certainly can. I made my first one out of wood. The next one I made out of square tubing with wooden supports. I finally broke down and bought the real thing. Best thing I did. Start at any level you want.


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

I'm very pressed for time this morning and I haven't read the thread all the way through, so I apologize if I'm not answering you question correctly. Anyway, here's a link to a sharpening jig that I used until I got my Wolverine. Check it out. http://www.am-wood.com/june98/chiseljig.html
Hope this helps
Ken


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Not a woodturner, so Wolverine???*

So I web searched it for those like me, made by One-Way. Here's a link: http://www.oneway.ca/sharpening/grind_jig.htm 
Interesting concepts for sharpening long tools, like lathe gouges and possibly timberframing "slicks" long hand held chisels used like planes. FYI :thumbsup: bill


----------



## littlebuddha (Aug 25, 2007)

Try this out
http://shapewood.co.uk/downloadsinfo.aspx you will find a couple of sharpening jigs based on the wolverine, i made them long time back and use them still, mod mine a little but thats what its all about, feel free to download what you like some stuff is mine some are others that i liked. have fun LB.:thumbsup:


----------

